# Marcador digital en futbolin



## Rodri463 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hola, en primer lugar comentar que tras tener y ejecutar la idea de poner un marcador digital al futbolín, me han ido surgiendo varios problemas que he sabido resolver, pero al tener q*UE* cambiar el pulsador de prueba, para pasar de un numero a otro, por el contacto cerrado de un rele q*UE* se excita mediante una foto célula cuando detecta la bola, empieza a contar en diferente orden aunq*UE* detecta bien los pulsos. El circuito electrónico esta compuesto por un 7447 un 7490 un condensador y unas resistencias. Podrían explicarme como hago para q*UE* al detectar el pulso suba como con el pulsador de uno en uno. Un saludo y gracias de antemano


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 17, 2012)

Si nos subis el circuito mejor...en el aire es dificil visualizar todo

Seguramente alguno de esos contactos está conmutando las bits de UP/DOWN del contador...fijate bien


----------



## dmc (Sep 17, 2012)

El Contador que quieres realizar es, para uso personal o comercial? te lo pregunto por que según el uso, tienen (o deja de tener) algunas funciones, como por ejemplo un timer (si es uso comercial si lo lleva) es decir aparte de contar los goles se juega por tiempo, llevan detector de coin, se puede configurar por tiempo o por goles, etc. Para este caso, en mi opinión es mucho más sencillo implementarlo con un microcontrolador, ahora si es para uso personal con un contador sobra y basta. Si es este el caso subí el diagrama que estás usando y trato de ayudarte. Si el caso es el segundo (comercial) te puedo intentar orientarte y quizás un poco más, ya vemos.


----------



## depredadorsheperd (Sep 17, 2012)

http://es.scribd.com/doc/47110453/Contador-Con-Sensor                 Espero te ayude.........Suerte con tu proyecto


----------



## Rodri463 (Sep 18, 2012)

este es el circuito

unicamnete me gustaria que el contador funcionara como lo hace con los pulsadores (nc) pero con los contactos cerrados de los reles. la fotocelula detecta bien y el rele parece que ace el pulso bien *POR QUE* el digito cambia pero totalmente desordenado


----------



## dmc (Sep 18, 2012)

Uff!!! me perdí, Que reles? Cual fotocelula?, no los veo!!! El circuito que subiste es un clásico de los años '80, lo único que *yo* haría es levantar el pin de RBI (dejar al Pin 5 sin conexión), y si no marca bien, controlaría las conexiones al display (alguna/s están cruzadas, seguramente). te dejo un pdf de CTE una fábrica de kits (no es mío) donde explica más o menos como funciona un circuito similar al tuyo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 18, 2012)

En el circuito no se ven relays...

En el circuito ya agregaste el capacitor de antirebotes por ende no viene por ahí el tema

Pero veo que en el circuito hay 2 entradas de clock...por qué en la entrada de abajo la mandas a la primer salida BCD????


----------



## Rodri463 (Sep 18, 2012)

OK, gracias dmc lo voi a probar pero mi duda realmente es q si ay alguna diferencia entre poner el pulsador (nc) o el contacto cerrado del rele (q excita la fotocelula), en el circuito q he subido


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 18, 2012)

No debería haber diferencia...siempre y cuando uses el contacto NC del rele


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 18, 2012)

Amigo Rodri463, sucede que utilizas un condensador en una entrada de clock, por lo tanto el flanco del pulso tiende a ser una rampa. Quita ese condensador y añade un sistema antirebotes, mediante schmitt trigger.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 18, 2012)

Debería usar un capacitor de menor valor...uno de 10nF o 22nF pero no 220nF...cuanto más grande se carga y genera las rampas


----------



## dmc (Sep 18, 2012)

Si conectas un microswitch NC en lugar de un NA el funcionamiento puede ser errático, tendrías que cambiar el circuito de disparo, te dejo un pdf con lo que *creo* te puede funcionar, NO lo he probado pero debería funcionar.


----------

